# [rescueCD] Firefox

## doulinux

Bonjour,

Je tente de revenir à Gentoo après de longues années... mes connaissances sont vieilles...

J'avais réalisé une customisation rescueCD en 2008 reprise en 2011 je crois...

Je voudrais refaire tout çà dans une rescueCD récente...

Dans une rescueCD 2.7.0 j'avais ajouté Firefox 6.0, je faisais :

```
tar -jxvf *.bz2

ln -s /root/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox

chmod +x /usr/bin/firefox
```

et c'était OK, je pouvais lancer un firefox depuis un terminal...

Sur une rescueCD 4.5.0 je fais la même chose mais avec un firefox 38.0.5, au lancement de firefox depuis un terminal :

- la première fois j'ai le prompt et aucun message

- la deuxième fois "commande inconnue"

J'ai tenté la manip avec un Firefox 6.0 pareil ???

 :Embarassed:  J'ai un peu honte, soit il y a des nouveautés... soit je ne vaux plus rien   :Sad: 

Epilogue :

Vu les rumeurs sur W10, j'aimerais customiser sur disque, un format liveCD ne contenant que Firefox et Thunderbird :

- le système serait verrouillé en liveCD

- Firefox et Thunderbird sur une partition montée à part, qui pourraient ainsi évoluer...

J'ai de suite pensé à systemrescueCD,

Avantage :

- j'ai déjà bidouillé avec,

- sur mes trois PC il reconnait tous les périphériques dont les cartes son (ce n'est pas rien, je me souviens avoir souffert....)

Inconvénients :

- il n'a pas de mise en veille de l'écran (du moins je n'ai pas trouvé)

- il me semble que même à vide le CPU tourne pour rien, un ps ne donne rien mais les ventilos sont déjà à un bon régime... même si je sors de l'environnement graphique Xfce et passe en Terminal

QUESTIONS :

- Est-ce débile ?

- Est-il possible de remédier aux deux inconvénients...

- Est-ce que ça existe déjà...

Bref tout ce qui pourrait m'éviter de partir dans une mauvaise direction...

MERCI d'avance !

----------

## kwenspc

Parts sur un systemrescuecd, sur le site il y a une page dédiée à la customisation. 

Pour ce qui est du cpu à fond, soit tu n'as pas le bon support cpufreq soit il est mal configuré (ondemand ou powersave de base c'est pas mal).

----------

## doulinux

MERCI pour ta réponse kwenspc,

 *Quote:*   

> Parts sur un systemrescuecd, sur le site il y a une page dédiée à la customisation. 

 

Pas de pb, ma dernière customisation remonte à 2011, il me faudra "seulement" me remettre à niveau...

Malgré la chaleur ici (29°), j'ai fait un essai vite fait dans le LiveCD en direct, il semble que cpufreqd ait été déjà retiré du portage :

 *Quote:*   

> Attention !
> 
> le paquet sys-power/cpufreqd est masqué est sera retiré de l'arbre de Portage.

 

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Power_management/Guide/fr

Je regarderai un peu mieux demain matin à la fraîche...

Là c'est intenable !

----------

## kwenspc

J'ai oublié de précisé que je parlais du support dans le noyau en fait.

----------

## doulinux

OK !

d'un moment je regarderai le paramétrage du noyau de systemrescueCD.

Pour un liveCD de récupération... il est normal que le CPU soit initialisé à fond...

Mais j'ai fait le même constat avec une xUbuntu et une Debian, je ne suis pas allé très loin car il y avait des anomalies dans les deux :

- perte de la souris après réveil suite à une mise en veille dans xUbuntu

- clavier qwerty avec Debian, et je refuse en 2015 d'aller modifier keyboard à la mimine en qwerty... alors que tous les liveCD me mettent un clavier azerty, il me semble que c'est le minimum !

Je voudrais avoir quelque chose d’extrêmement rudimentaire, c'est pourquoi je pars de rescueCD que j'utilise depuis 2008...

Seul pb quand j'ai les mains dedans depuis plusieurs jours il me faut au moins 2 jours pour arriver au résultat escompté, et là ça fait 4 ans que je n'y ai pas mis les doigts.

En tout état de cause je posterai ici le résultat de mes pérégrinations   :Smile: 

Encore MERCI kwenspc   :Exclamation: 

Lundi 6h00 (et non 11:09 pm) et déjà 27°

[Edit 06h40] : Au fait voici ce que j'avais fait en 2007 que j'ai dû modifier en 2011 pour la prise en compte de mon Wifi :

http://www.sysresccd.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1746&sid=4f74dfd386a7debe29d5d6ee9ae09ac9

C'est béton et ça tourne depuis ...   :Very Happy: 

----------

